# Full circuit breaker box



## Donna Jean (Dec 30, 2008)

I want to put a ceiling fan in my family room on it's own circuit.  The circuit breaker box is full.  Is there a way to add a new breaker without having to add a second box?  Thanks for any comments.

Donna Jean


----------



## speedy petey (Dec 30, 2008)

If the panel accepts them you could use a twin (skinny, tandem, etc) breaker.

I must ask, WHY in the world would you want to put a ceiling fan on a dedicated circuit???


----------



## glennjanie (Dec 31, 2008)

Welcome Donna Jean:
I have to agree with Speedy Pety, the fan doesn't need a seperate circut. But, perhaps you were thinking about a seperate switch and it just morphed into a breaker. A simple wall switch will do the job and, if you have a ceiling box already, there should be power to it and a switch on it. Many fans can be used on a dimmer switch if you want to get fancy.
Glenn


----------

